# IE 7 crashes frequently in Vista



## Olethros (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a problem, my Internet Explorer 7 keeps crashing.
It doesn't happen regularly every 5 minutes or sthng, it just happens as and when it feels like, which is quite often.

Here is the error message:

roblem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	iexplore.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16575
Application Timestamp:	470c3339
Fault Module Name:	MFC80U.DLL
Fault Module Version:	8.0.50727.762
Fault Module Timestamp:	45713438
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00030800
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID:	18441
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311


I googled for this error but couldn't find anything other than this - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935544 which was useless. I am running 32-bit Windows Vista Business Edition on this laptop I bought 3 days ago

I also ran Norton Virus Scan but found nothing. I don't have a trojan hunter program and my windows firewall is on.

Any pointers guys?


----------



## Juanca (Dec 20, 2007)

any updates? I have the same problem :/


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's your solution: Solution to Internet Explorer :grin:


----------



## Olethros (Dec 17, 2007)

No, no solutions yet =)


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

Please try these steps:
Click on start and then type cmd in search box. The search result would say cmd at the top. right click on that and click on Run as system admin. then click on cmd. It will open black cmd window.
Type the following (one entry
at a time), and press enter after each line. A message will appear stating
that these have been registered successfully.

regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll


close IE and start using it again.....if no go then just reinsalll IE


----------



## Kindling (Dec 21, 2007)

Tried this solution but on all but the last one, the message came back that the module was loaded but the entry point not found. It took the last one, but without the others, I don't know if it will help.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never had any problems like this when using IE...whenever I do use it. FF ftw.


----------

